# Asparagus/Prosciutto/Mascarpone Lasagna Roll-Ups- Ideas



## *amy* (Sep 17, 2008)

Saw this recipe for Individual lasagna roll-ups, & think it has possibilities for a dinner party dish -- but, wanted to make a few changes. Here are my ideas, & would appreciate feedback & input.

Williams-Sonoma | Recipe

I would like to use cooked lasagna noodles, one per serving. Next, would like to spread a ricotta/mascarpone/cheese mixture (about 2 tbls) onto each noodles, then place blanched asparagus spears (horizontally) across the noodle & roll up. 

Rather than wrap the prosciutto around the *outside* of the roll-up (noodle) & bake, thinking of wrapping the prosciutto around the asparagus inside the roll-up, & baking with a white sauce (bechamel) - as I think baking w/o a sauce the noodle will be dry/rubbery. Or, I could ladle the sauce over the baked roll-ups. Any thoughts? TIA


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2008)

Well first of all DROOL!! OK, back to the questions. I agree with putting the prosciutto on the inside around the asparagus and second, what about a bearnaise or hollandaise? I think a butter sauce rather than a bechamel would work well with the asparagus.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks, Alix. Appreciate your input & understanding where i was going with the recipe. Somehow, a dry noodle, left me cold. Since I wont be adding the sauteed onion mixture, a sauce I have in mind is - Chive Cream sauce w Parmesan (from this chicken manicotti recipe).

Chicken Manicotti with Chive Cream Sauce Recipe


----------



## Alix (Sep 18, 2008)

Sounds like a winner to me. When are you making these? I'll head out for your place asap!


----------



## *amy* (Sep 19, 2008)

Alix said:


> Sounds like a winner to me. When are you making these? I'll head out for your place asap!


 
What time will you be here?  I'll be the one holding a tray of lasagna at LAX.   Will you save me a slice of Upside-Down Apple Cake (with Vanilla Ice Cream)?


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks good.  I think the proscuitto is supposed to add a crispy texture to the dish.  I guess I would make it......_try_ to make it as the recipe is.  Then modify it.  Either way, thanks for posting it.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 19, 2008)

My pleasure.


----------



## Alix (Sep 20, 2008)

*amy* said:


> What time will you be here?  I'll be the one holding a tray of lasagna at LAX.   Will you save me a slice of Upside-Down Apple Cake (with Vanilla Ice Cream)?



I'll bring it with me. (I'll get the ice cream there though, it doesn't travel well.)


----------

